# vesafb 1440x900 (vga=) option.

## shaped.ch

does anyone knows the right "vga=" (vesafb) setting for a 1440x900 display?

vga=0x317 which i've found does not seem to be the right one. 

i can't use vbetest at the moment (emerge does not yet work [no network]).

thanks

----------

## tadeboro

You could try

```
vga=868
```

That is Linux video mode number for 1440x900-32.

Other codes can bo found here. Don't forget to add 512 to each VESA video mode number to obtain Linux video mode number.

Tadej

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel related, so moved here.

----------

## cooldude127

I used vga=866, as unless you're using gensplash, you probably don't need 32 colors.

Maybe you do, what do I know?

----------

## sdfg

 *cooldude127 wrote:*   

> I used vga=866, as unless you're using gensplash, you probably don't need 32 colors.
> 
> Maybe you do, what do I know?

 

Did that actually work? I tried vga=868, vga=866, vga=0x868 vga=0x866, vga=0x164 (which should have given me 1152x864). The only one that does work is vga=0x318, which is 1024x768. Or vga=0x312, which is 640x480.

----------

## beatryder

Do you happen to have an nVidia card?

----------

## sdfg

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Do you happen to have an nVidia card?

 

Indeed I do.

----------

## beatryder

 *Kasyx wrote:*   

>  *beatryder wrote:*   Do you happen to have an nVidia card? 
> 
> Indeed I do.

 

The your pretty much hosed unless you want to use the xorg nv driver with X. The only way to get hight than 1024x768 frame buffer with an nvidia is to use nvidiafb which cannot be used with the binary nvidia driver.

----------

## sdfg

 *beatryder wrote:*   

>  *Kasyx wrote:*    *beatryder wrote:*   Do you happen to have an nVidia card? 
> 
> Indeed I do. 
> 
> The your pretty much hosed unless you want to use the xorg nv driver with X. The only way to get hight than 1024x768 frame buffer with an nvidia is to use nvidiafb which cannot be used with the binary nvidia driver.

 

Hmm. Is the nv one any better than nvidia? Or worse? I mean I don't use console much, but getting a nice bootsplash would be a bonus. I've already awed my friends to linux by using beryl heh

----------

## beatryder

AFAIK The nv driver does not work all that well. Like there is no 3D support.

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Fri Sep 13, 2013 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jbirkett

I have an nVidia NV18 GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP built onto my motherboard and am able to get 1280x1024-32 working using vesafb. I followed the tutorial 'Howto gensplash' and have had success with most of the themes downloaded with the emerge.

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Fri Sep 13, 2013 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sdfg

Yeah, nightmorph, the problem is vesafb on 64 bit gentoo. There ain't no vesafb-tng for us  :Wink: 

Unless that's what you're using, in which case I'd be very interested to know how you got it there!

-K

----------

## jbirkett

The tutorial was 'gensplash howto' and I did have it working on an AMD64 with the 64-bit installation. I am not at home right now, so can't tell you what video card I had. I am using the vesafb-tng, but was using vesafb on the AMD64.

The tutorial I followed is here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

There is section that describes the kernel parameters and I just did the vesafb instead of vesafb-tng.

----------

## dmvianna

I found it in the Wikipedia page! Mine didn't work with VGA=355, but it booted nicely with VGA=0163h.   :Cool:   No idea why Linux codes are not recognised, or what's the difference between the two ways of expressing VESA codes, though. I went back to vesafb because I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.23, and vesa-tng is being replaced by uvesafb, which doesn't support 1440x900 in my x86 setup.   :Confused: 

----------

## sdfg

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> I found it in the Wikipedia page! Mine didn't work with VGA=355, but it booted nicely with VGA=0163h.    No idea why Linux codes are not recognised, or what's the difference between the two ways of expressing VESA codes, though. I went back to vesafb because I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.23, and vesa-tng is being replaced by uvesafb, which doesn't support 1440x900 in my x86 setup.  

 

Well spotted! Those 'h' values weren't there when I was researching this.

Of course the only problem now is that I've upgraded to a new laptop, which runs 1680x1050! You get a prize if you can find a vga code for that for me  :Wink: 

----------

## revilootneg

@shaped.cd:

On a Thinkpad T61 with Nvidia Quadro NVS 140m I was using vga=869. This gives 32bit depth.

I'm now using uvesafb (gentoo-sources / kamikaze-sources) with video=uvesafb:1440x900,ywrap,mtrr an amd64 without a problem.

greetings

revilootneg

----------

## dmvianna

 *Kasyx wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   I found it in the Wikipedia page! Mine didn't work with VGA=355, but it booted nicely with VGA=0163h.    No idea why Linux codes are not recognised, or what's the difference between the two ways of expressing VESA codes, though. I went back to vesafb because I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.23, and vesa-tng is being replaced by uvesafb, which doesn't support 1440x900 in my x86 setup.   
> 
> Well spotted! Those 'h' values weren't there when I was researching this.

 

OK, sorry, I made a mistake. When I ran lilo, I didn't notice the error message saying "0163h is not a number" and hence refusing to write the new config to the MBR. I was actually running 1024x768 as usual, but in 32-bit depth, whereas my first uvesa config led to 24-bit, which led me to think it was a lesser definition. I guess I spent a year thinking 1024x768-32 (default) was 1440x900-24 (the values I passed to the kernel, but were not used because my system does not support it in framebuffer mode). Not sure if that's understandable.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> @shaped.cd:
> 
> On a Thinkpad T61 with Nvidia Quadro NVS 140m I was using vga=869. This gives 32bit depth.
> 
> I'm now using uvesafb (gentoo-sources / kamikaze-sources) with video=uvesafb:1440x900,ywrap,mtrr an amd64 without a problem.
> ...

 

Hi!

Does anyone know if it works also with ati videocards?

And, is it possible to suspend-to-ram with that driver?

----------

## dmvianna

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if it works also with ati videocards?
> 
> And, is it possible to suspend-to-ram with that driver?

 

I suspend to ram with an ATI Radeon mobile, but I don't get 1440x900 in the framebuffer, no thanks to my card. There's info in this thread on how to find out which framebuffer resolutions your card would support. I reckon you just have to issue cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes, and you'll get a list of the modes available. If your desired resolution isn't the list, then too bad, your card can't do it.

----------

